# 2007 Cache Valley Pheasants Forever Banquet



## Black Lab (Sep 13, 2007)

2007 Cache Valley Pheasants Forever Banquet

To all pheasant hunters and wildlife enthusiasts. For those of you that haven’t seen the signs around Cache Valley, this years annual Pheasants Forever Banquet will be held on October 27th at the Copper Mill in Logan. Banquet admission includes dinner, a chance to win great prizes and the opportunity to make a difference for habitat and conservation education in your community. Several of this years prizes and auction items include: a 25th anniversary Browning 12 gauge shotgun, a GSP puppy from Wild Wings Kennels, a 2 person 2 day pheasant hunt in South Dakota, a guided chucker hunt for 2 on Fremont Island, guided Pheasant hunts at both Sportsmans Paradise and Let the Good Time Fly here in the valley, a guided Ptarmigan hunt in the high Uinta’s, a 12 Gauge Benelli and much, much more. 

Tickets can be purchased by contacting any of the banquet committee members listed below or you can send me a PM through this post and I will make tickets available. We are also having an early bird special for those of you that purchase tickets by Saturday the 13th, which will include 10 free general raffle tickets and 1 ticket to win a Benelli 12 gauge shotgun. The early bird special ends tomorrow so you need to act fast if you want to take advantage of this opportunity. 

The banquet will be a great chance to get together with like-minded out-door folks, to introduce kids and young adults to the sport of hunting and to discuss and plan for habitat and pheasant conservation here in the valley. Everyone is invited so we hope to see you at the Copper Mill at 6:00PM on the 27th. 


Banquet Committee:
Richard A. Boudrero 563-9270
Wade Cavender 770-8599
Chris Wilson 881-4888
Kim Anderson 757-3369
Cody Johnson 232-2417


----------

